
Ask HN: What are the best sites in 2020 to post articles about programming? - h302
What are the best sites in 2020 to post articles about programming, math, etc. 
I want to grow a community but I don&#x27;t know where to start. 
I really appreciate any help you can give.
======
semicolonandson
IMO the best place is whatever subreddit best describes that exact topic. I've
found technical subreddits to be welcoming of thoughtful, well-written
articles (in contrast to much of the rest of reddit which tends to frown upon
self-promotion). I've gotten thousands of referrals back to my site on
numerous occasions.

Somewhere that's often hyped but is _not_ any good is Dev.to I carried out an
experiment with posting a series of articles there and counted how many
referrals I got back to my website. Average like 5 per article. Not worth the
time to submit. Avoid.

------
kkirsche
Lobste.rs usually has good content to read. I haven’t gotten an invite though
for an account

~~~
asicsp
In case you didn't know, read "Invitation Tree" section from
[https://lobste.rs/about](https://lobste.rs/about)

>The quickest way to receive an invitation is to talk to someone you recognize
from the site or request one in chat
([https://lobste.rs/chat](https://lobste.rs/chat)). If you wrote a link that
was posted, definitely contact someone for an invite, we'd love to have you in
the discussion.

I requested an invite on #lobsters and a member responded via dm to verify my
profile (GitHub/twitter/etc) and then sent an email with the invitation. Best
time would be during the US work hours, since the channel is more active
during that time.

